# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for February 2018

## spellbee2

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Cook something. Anything. Do your DC's like it? _(woblybil)_
*Basic Task ii* - Wander through a museum and describe the objects and exhibits you encounter. _(Verre)_

*Advanced Task i* - You are what you eat, eat something and transform into a human sized version of your food. _(Roguetta)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Conjure/summon your favorite Pokémon. _(imazu)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Cast a truth spell. Report what the truth revealed. Warning: The truth is not always pleasant. _(Yorkshire Rose)_

*FEBRUARY'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
5. Inhale for as long as you can, then exhale as long as you can.
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Stomp your feet into the ground. Does it feel normal? Does it give way?

----------


## spellbee2

Good luck with this month's tasks, everyone!

----------


## ThePerson

Bonus - Cast a Truth Spell - success?


*Spoiler* for _The important part of the dream_: 



I realise that this is very dream-like and do a reality check, which makes me lucid. I start to fly up but then remember the dream goal and decide to stay in this room - it is just big and empty with the walls painted red. I try to cast the truth spell, pointing my finger like a wand and saying something like "give me the truthio abracadabra". It casts a small green orb, which kinda just hovers around and then disappears. I try again. This time, the little green orb grows into a plate shape, which turns into a green paper in shape of a circle and falls down. I come up to it, and realise that I have to peel the green part off and the truth will be revealed. I do that. There is a drawing and a big wall of handwriting. In big letters it says on the side "you are beautiful". How nice. The drawing is a picture of me, although it doesn't look much like me. I put the paper down on the ground and try to read the wall of text. I think about just taking a picture to look at later but realise that I can't take it into the real world. My little brother comes up and asks me if he could see. I want to read it before the dream fades and so I tell him that I have to read it first. He asks why - I could just read it at home. I tell him that this is a dream so I can't take it home. He smiles at that realisation and flies off.

I continue trying to read the wall of text, but it is kinda nonsensical. I decide that the actual truth was just the one written in the large letters since the big paragraph doesn't make sense. Soon, I wake up.




DJ entry: February TOTM - the truth spell - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I hope I did this right  :smiley:  It was a very interesting task, I always love tasks where I don't know what the results will be!

----------


## naturespirit

Basic - Cook something:


*Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 



After some terrifying events and encounters with extra staircases, I felt safe enough to start a TOTM.
I settled on a green lawn surrounded by a few content and blissful children.
I had no cooking tools, but that wasn't a problem. 
Instead, after summoning some milk, butter, flour and a couple of eggs, I was all set to go. 

I made sure that the ingredients never touched the floor; I used telekinesis to mix them together. After having formed a mold I fed large concentration s of energy through my palms. The cake was complete, and I left the children to enjoy some more.




DJ ENTRY: February Task of the Month - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

C'etait delicieux!  :tongue2:

----------


## Saizaphod

Woo I got Basic ii done by accident last night  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Part of the lucid dream_: 



Super briefly told since I'm in a hurry to school but want this posted before going. 

I'm in a place where there's an tour going on lead by a woman. Downstairs she tells there is the 15 most beautiful works of art in the whole universe, it's a museum, kind of fancy looking one too with pink, silver and wooden design. I skip the whole ordeal and decide to just see the top3 greatest works of art. I look at number #3, it's a floating rock with a small detachable map of scandinavia with red and blue spots on it. I think if the spots indicate where there's like-minded people like me in the area. I put the map back on the rock. Number #2 is just a painting of a wooden wall with two finnish flags on it. Number #1 I have to keep to myself, since I guess I finally got to meet a person I'v long waited to meet in a lucid.  :tongue2: 

"The two of the most greatest pieces of art in the entire universe"

----------


## Snehk

I'm going to try to get into lucid dreaming again, so I may try with Basic tasks. Good luck everyone!

----------


## NeoHenry

This is my first lucid dream challenge of the month, so here is my progress as of right now:


*Spoiler* for _Close but no cigar_: 



I was told by my brother and friends to reach a location in San Francisco for a Pokemon GO event. I transformed myself into the Hulk to get there, hopping and yelling "HULK HOP!". While hopping, I told myself "This is a dream!", but I didn't use any reality checks to double check if I'm a dream or not (and there were so many opportunities for reality checks!  :Picard face palm: ) After I went to the location, I was then told to go to another location, but for some reason, I was holding groceries. I interpret me holding groceries as a foreshadowing of me working on Basic i




While I didn't succeed, this is progress!  ::D:

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Got basic ii! The exhibits weren't very exciting, although the paintings did look cool at the time.

*Spoiler* for _Dream Journal Entry_: 



I am in some kind of park walking down a walkway. It's night time and I can see other people walking in the woods. I suddenly realize I'm dreaming and recall the basic task, to wander through a museum. I teleport to the museum. It's inside someone's house and I'm in the basement. There's low light but I can see dozens of paintings on the walls. They're all abstract and I can't figure out what any of them are supposed to be. Some are just blobs of colors. I go to the stairs to go to the ground level and see an older woman. She tells me this is her museum. She says that it used to be her house, but she converted it. I go up to the second level and see more paintings. These all have white backgrounds with a single streak of one other color. The dream ends.
Dream Journal Entry: Basic TOTM Completed: Museum - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task I

 First a footnote, And it was my own suggestion yet.
I had been shopping at Walmart drooling at the Klondike Bars as I got a bag of fish and passed them up. After unloading the stuff at home I found another treat and took a nap..

2/11/2018
6:00pm  Ice Cream Dreams,
 I became aware I was dreaming without any signs other than it was hot and dusty instead of raining and freezing outside of my Apt building as a couple of neighbor women greeted me outside the door, I said to a tall skinny woman "Y'Know? This is a dream and I'm supposed to cook for you but it's too hot, Just a minute" I opened a bag I knew had a box of Neopolitan Klondike Bars (I don't think they make those) As I gave a couple to the 2 women more came out to join and I kept handing them out and they kept on appearing in the bag..A small boy visiting one of them even got an ice cream cake from me..Then the supply faded and I said "Wait, I have more in the freezer" and as I went for them knowing they were on the right side under a bag of fish I started to wake up wondering! "Did  I really buy them and had to get up and actually go to the freezer and look on the right side under a bag of fish to see......
Nothing!... Rats!    ::yddd:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...ry-2018-83547/

----------


## NeoHenry

Yay! Finished Basic i! Time to work on the other challenges!


*Spoiler* for _Ate some phở!_: 



 Before lucidity, I was in a concert for Joji, a.k.a Filthy Frank. I was about to enter the stage as Pink Guy as a joke when all the sudden someone else came into the stage as Pink Guy. I left the side stage and into the front of the stage to get a close up of Joji when someone noticed that I wasn't in the right sitting. They attempted to remove me when I yelled

ZA WARUDO to stop time and do a reality check.



When I stopped time, I left the concert to do some lucidity check, (1) having my inner dialogue to be cognizant, (2) remembering what I ate for breakfast to connect my dreaming life with my waking life further, and (3) do the lucidity challenge.

I then took out a pot out of nowhere, poured the content from the pot into the bowl, and ate what was from the bowl. It was phở, Vietnamese chicken noodle!

----------


## NeoHenry

This is my second Task of the Month for February 2018.

I was really surprised that I got lucid after yesterday when I also got lucid.

Basic ii - Visit Museum - Success - Link to the Dream Journal


*Spoiler* for _This Museum is Cool_: 



When I remembered to do the challenge (the lucid dream lasted for a long time), I created a museum in front of me. It took several forms before it resided in its final shape, a big cube. I entered, and the first thing I heard was



 

YEAH, THIS MUSEUM WAS A PERSONA 4 MUSEUM.

"Alright," I told myself. "It's good to be back to my favorite place!"

The internal of the museum was black and yellow, with a few classical paintings and a lot of modern architecture. I met with the crew of Persona 4 to explore the museum, and it was great.

----------


## RelicWraith

Bonus task completed.


*Spoiler* for _ Bonus Task - Cast a truth spell_: 




...Things immediately deteriorated into a void. Unphased, I thought of TOTMs, and recalled the truth spell task. After forming a white energy ball between my hands, I whispered "truth". Nothing seemed to happen for a moment, before I was suddenly dragged around by a mysterious force. A stone wall then materialized beside me, scrawled completely with engraved words. Among the mess, I noticed my maternal grandma's name, along with several vague messages, though I couldn't make any sense of these. Further away, another wall formed. There were several posters there, including an ad for tuna fish, though none of that seemed pertinent. I glanced back at the construction beside me, where I found an opened red greetings card not too far off. This depicted a mediocre anime-esque drawing of two chatting figures. On a message box above them was text scribbled in crayon. As I was pulled near it, I snatched the card. It read as followed:

"Your days are nigh; as you read this, another day goes by."

Hmm... "Time is short?", right? I got the message.




Link to DJ entry.

----------


## RelicWraith

So, I tried advance ii this morning, but didn't quite get it right...


*Spoiler* for _As if anyone favors Zubat!_: 



I was in my backyard at early dawn. Once again, I try summoning Flygon in the same manner above, to no success. I tried again, this time by spinning in place andshouting the Pokemon's name. Just then, a whirlwind appeared before me. At its center was the silhouette of said creature, hovering in place. The winds calmed, and the Pokemon burst into smoke. Once the mist cleared, I found not a Flygon, but... a Zubat. Sigh. It then flew off into the twilight.

I also noticed other, much larger shadows scurrying about. More Pokemon, I was sure, but nothing I could identify. I called out for light, and things did indeed get a little brighter, enough to distinguish more color, at least. Anyway, I thought I'd give another go at the task. Once again, I conjured a whirlwind, where I saw Flygon clearly forming within. But, like before, it poofed into another Zubat. Oh, joy...




Link to journal entry

EDIT: Funny thing, acutally. During a lucid earlier this week, I remembered and performed a TOTM... from five months ago!


*Spoiler* for _TOTM Advance ii... for September 2017_: 



Somehow, I gained lucidity. I immediately floated up, and thought of the TOTMs. False memories made me recall a since expired genie summoning task. I turned around, and suddenly found such a being. This was an Ifrit, or better put, the Ifrit from the Tales of series. Without delay, I beseeched that he grant me mastery over fire magic. Ifrit nodded, and in a puff of smoke, he vanished.

 	Things started blurring up into a grey void, a sign the dream was collapsing. I sought to test my powers before that happened. Lifting up both hands, I formed a huge burning sphere, and tossed it to the depths below. Soon, the orb burst into a supernova. I was then blasted out of the dream.

----------

